# Artifact 1985 ???



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

eastCOASTkills said:


> Hey I was just wondering and I haven't really gotten a solid answer, but how well does the Artifact 1985 do off of medium sized jumps, like 35 feet and under? Also if I took it on the mountain a little bit outside of the park how well would it do? And since its rockered, would it struggle on icey conditions?


Dude you need to get off this Artifact kick. Unless you are just gonna hang out in the park you are better off using something different. The Artifact now matter what version is a noodle.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's stiffer than the regular artifact that reverse carbon fiber triangle beefs it up. Biggest jump I hit with it was maybe 25 feet max.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

well dcp584, my issue is this: my home mountain has a really sick park and i ride that 100% of the time, hitting about 60/40 rails/jumps. But i also go to larger mountains and take a few trips to VT and one trip out west, where all i do is ride blacks and trees. Do you think the Graft would be a better choice for me?


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

IMO.. why would you say "35 and under"
dont limit your progression, you never know you might wanna go off something bigger down the road.
its good to be realistic about your skill level, but when time comes to progress and hit some bigger stuff, you dont wanna be tied down. 
artifact is a beginner to intermediate board for park. theres other stuff out there. and rocker anyway isnt gonna be that stable off kickers no matter what board it is.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

well dont get me wrong, if my home mountain had anything over 50 footers, i'd hit it. but the biggest jumps they make are 35 footers. i do travel a little bit, but mostly i just ride the mountain close to my house, so im not limiting my progression. and do you think a graft would be a better choice? but also theres a video on transworld snowboarding called bear treats hot and heavy edition with a guy riding the 2010 artifact 1985 hitting pretty big kickers.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

ive only ridden a rocker a few times and all im saying is that they can be unstable. i just would want a board that can handle anything i put it up against.
in my opinion im staying camber. or atleast zero camber for the time being.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

rome agent for all mountain for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah dont go with the graft one of the worst boards ive ridden


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if your really set on rome the agent is the best all around board they have. but if you have money to spend and want a rocker board check out the Never summer Evo-r. that sounds like the type of board your looking for. i had one last season and its the best board ive ridden yet.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

i heard the agent was nice but how does it press? also how well does it ride switch because its not a true twin.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

It's only a slight directional.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

i think i officially decided (because im only going to buy a rome board), that im saving up tons of money to get the postermania 1985.


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

that boards suppose to be sick. but why would you limit yourself to only rome. there are so many good options for you. burton love or hero, neversummer evo-r or even the circuit-r, stepchild chi borg, k2 parkstar, ride machete, atomic hatchet, lib skate banana. those are just a few, i wouldnt limit yourself to just the rome decks


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

i just really like the company and what theyre all about and what they stand for and how its 100% for the rider no corporate garbage, which stepchild seems to be apart of too and respect them for that also. but mainly i just have a huge amount of respect for rome and i definitely want to ride their boards.


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

understood. they do a good vibe


----------

